# Berlusconi a TeleRegione Molise sul Milan



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

*Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
"Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."
> 
> *



Raga siamo alla svolta. Questa è una chicca che sono riuscito ad avere sottomano. A breve vi posterò pure il video  
Per la prima volta ha ammesso di conoscere gli investitori e hanno avuto ottime relazioni a riguardo.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."
> 
> *



Cosa penso ogni volta che leggo/sento le stesse dichiarazioni


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma porca vacca non si vergogna a dire le stesse identiche cose dappertutto...un pò di originalità cribbio!! è un disco rotto.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Questa volta ha parlato degli investitori. Sa chi sono e ha detto che sono ottimi. Ha pure parlato di firme....l'ha posta come quasi fatta insomma.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> * Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."
> 
> *




A brocchi piace questo elemento 

Comunque sta storia dell'ItalMilan è sempre presente in ogni intervista, segno che quel pazzo ci crede davvero a sta cosa.

In tal caso si avvererebbe davvero il piano B ipotizzato dalla Gazzetta tempo fa, ovviamente B come serie B....

Però con un'Inter cinese vorrei davvero vederli i tifosi Milanisti che dopo 5 anni di letame ne sopportano magari altri 5 di figuracce dell'ItalMilan brocchiano, secondo me tempo un mese e bruciano casa Milan, il Meazza e la villa di Arcore, altroché.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."
> 
> *



Video dell'intervista


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."
> 
> *



Nulla di più di quanto già sappiamo,a questo punto credo si firmerà proprio il 15 per avere massima visibilità in ambito politico/sportivo.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A brocchi piace questo elemento
> 
> *Comunque sta storia dell'ItalMilan è sempre presente in ogni intervista, segno che quel pazzo ci crede davvero a sta cosa.*
> 
> ...



E segno anche che la via di fuga se la tiene sempre lì, nel caso le cose andassero male, potrà sempre dire che lui ha sempre detto che quella era l'alternativa.. e personalmente questa è la cosa che mi preoccupa e mi scoraggia più di tutte.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Video dell'intervista



Grande  grazie mille....


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Comunque su Ibra è a conoscenza che qualcuno gli ha offerto 15 mln, il MU?


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Video dell'intervista



Certo però che è un strano modo per fare campagna elettorale, in pratica dice: se vendiamo ai cinesi avremo fama e gloria, se rimango io finiremo nell'Ade. Giunti a questo punto se alla fine non dovesse firmare mi aspetto davvero si tirino fuori forconi e cannoni. Il 14 luglio ci sarà la presa di Arcore e il 21 gennaio Berlusconi verrà ghigliottinato in Piazza Duomo


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

OTTIMO!!! Però il molise non esiste  , chissà! ahahahhhahahg


----------



## ignaxio (2 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque sta storia dell'ItalMilan è sempre presente in ogni intervista, segno che quel pazzo ci crede davvero a sta cosa.



Deve prendere i voti da quei 4 che credono in questo progetto


----------



## ignaxio (2 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> OTTIMO!!! Però il molise non esiste  , chissà! ahahahhhahahg



Il Molise non esiste, i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## kollaps (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque su Ibra è a conoscenza che qualcuno gli ha offerto 15 mln, il MU?



Gli hanno offerto dice...ed il discorso era connesso ai magnati del calcio (vedi emiri).
Magari si stava riferendo proprio ai cinesi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma è un disco rotto comunque.. mi ha stancato poi non mi sembra che abbia detto nulla di nuovo..... L'Inter ha già chiuso e noi ancora qui dietro a sto folle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Direi che ci siamo , i cinesi sa chi sono le ottime informazioni ci sono e siamo alle firme .
La storia del Milan italiano è solo una balla elettorale per gli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano .

Prepariamo la bottiglia


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma è un disco rotto comunque.. mi ha stancato poi non mi sembra che abbia detto nulla di nuovo..... L'Inter ha già chiuso e noi ancora qui dietro a sto folle.



Beh dai, è passato dal dire che prima vuol sapere chi sono questi e che garanzie offrivano al dire invece che li conosce e che gli hanno dato ottime informazioni. Addirittura si sbilancia parlando di firme.....prima d'ora non l'aveva fatto.


----------



## danykz (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma è un disco rotto comunque.. mi ha stancato poi non mi sembra che abbia detto nulla di nuovo..... L'Inter ha già chiuso e noi ancora qui dietro a sto folle.



A me pare che abbia detto cose IMPORTANTISSIME:
1- Ora ha ammesso i nomi dei Cinesi, e dice di avere raccolto OTTIME informazioni.
2- E' COMPLETAMENTE rassegnato! Dice SE sarò COSTRETTO


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



Ragazzi, ma perché vi eccitate con queste dichiarazioni? Ripete lo stesso discorso da una settimana


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma poi sto psicopatico cosa intende con 

"poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni"

Vuol mettere una clausola dove i cinesi devono versare un tot di anni nel mercato??? Ma una che vende un'azienda può fare ste cose??? 

Per me è impossibile.


----------



## siioca (2 Giugno 2016)

Dice sempre la stessa cosa, l unica cosa nuova è che dice che conosce i nomi di chi vuole acquistare il Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



Che poi se vogliamo dirla tutta lui si contraddice pure da solo. Prima dice che "è il momento di passare la mano" "che la sua ULTIMA decisione è quella di lasciare il Milan in mani sicure". Poi però ha già in testa l'ItalMilan. E poi diciamocelo chiaro, se la trattativa salta è solo perchè LUI la vuole fare saltare, dato che lui stesso parla di questa cordata come una formata da ottime persone e con grandi sicurezze economiche, quindi apparentemente motivi per fare saltare questa trattiva non ce ne sono, salvo un suo personale capriccio (o farsa..)


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto psicopatico cosa intende con
> 
> "poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni"
> 
> ...



Tifo'o tranquillo che è tutta campagna elettorale,se ti ricordi qualche giorno fà dava questa clausola quasi come imperativa mentre adesso parla col condizionale.

Da le informazioni a briciole così da mantenere alta l'attenzione.

Potrei benissimo sbagliarmi ma sono convinto che se non era per sta storia delle Elezioni avevamo già firmato invece siamo costretti ad aspettare il 15 perchè gli farebbe ottenere il massimo dell'attenzione mediatica nel momento clou della campagna Elettorale.

Berlusconi vuole usare il Milan per far vedere che le promesse le mantiene (Milan Cinese = Abolizione Ici).

Ma le Elezioni in che giorni sono?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto psicopatico cosa intende con
> 
> "poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni"
> 
> ...



Pure per me. Chi glielo spiega però ?


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



Questo è capace di tirare avanti con il disco rotto fino ai ballottaggi  Che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci sto cane


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Tifo'o tranquillo che è tutta campagna elettorale,se ti ricordi qualche giorno fà dava questa clausola quasi come imperativa mentre adesso parla col condizionale.
> 
> Da le informazioni a briciole così da mantenere alta l'attenzione.
> 
> ...



Domenica, ed i ballottaggi il 19


----------



## CasciavitMilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Tifo'o tranquillo che è tutta campagna elettorale,se ti ricordi qualche giorno fà dava questa clausola quasi come imperativa mentre adesso parla col condizionale.
> 
> Da le informazioni a briciole così da mantenere alta l'attenzione.
> 
> ...



Le elezioni sono il 5 giugno, questa domenica.
Poi gli eventuali ballottaggi saranno dopo due settimane.
A me l'unica cosa che mi lascia un po' perplesso è che anche l'anno scorso in questo periodo circolavano video di questo tipo alle emittenti regionali di varie parti d'Italia in cui si parlava di Bee, di rilancio ecc. (ovviamente prima delle amministrative dello scorso anno).

La cosa che invece questa volta mi fa sperare in bene è la serietà delle persone che stanno trattando l'acquisto della società (Galatioto & soci).


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto psicopatico cosa intende con
> 
> "poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni"
> 
> ...



Queste clausola sono solo sciocchezze, vuole prendersi il merito dei futuri investimenti.

"Oh quest'anno i cinesi hanno speso 100 milioni, menomale che Silvio li ha costretti con le clausole! Grazie presidenteeee"


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Domenica, ed i ballottaggi il 19



Ci sono buone possibilità che i Candidati di Forza Italia arrivino ai Ballottaggi?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ci sono buone possibilità che i Candidati di Forza Italia arrivino ai Ballottaggi?



Ne dubito fortemente.. forse a Napoli.. ma a Roma e a Milano non credo


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Deve prendere i voti da quei 4 che credono in questo progetto



Non solo, secondo me ci crede davvero, che poi fare un progetto simile con Galliani che fa il mercato sarebbe davvero tragico.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ne dubito fortemente.. forse a Napoli.. ma a Roma e a Milano non credo



Allora la cosa più sensata sarebbe annunciare la cessione domani che è Venerdi oppure Berlusconi pensa di puntare tutto su chi andrà ai Ballottaggi.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

1. La Juve non ha petrolieri ma mica è costretta a fare l'italjuve (seppur tutti i migliori azzurri siano loro)
2. Ripete sempre le stesse cose, è un automa
3. La parte italmilan la descrive sempre alla fine è si lascia sempre questa possibilità. Io davvero temo che dopo la batosta elettorale questo possa prendere questa folle decisione.. L'iter mancato impegno per investimento dei cinesi -> italmilan è davvero già tracciato.. 
Speriamo che Fininvest è Galatioto scongiurino questo rischio..


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non solo, secondo me ci crede davvero, che poi fare un progetto simile con Galliani che fa il mercato sarebbe davvero tragico.



vangioni, agger....Milan giovane e italiano


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Allora la cosa più sensata sarebbe annunciare la cessione domani che è Venerdi oppure Berlusconi pensa di puntare tutto su chi andrà ai Ballottaggi.



Se uno ci pensa bene, lui se deve cedere, secondo me (sempre nell'ottica della sua visione malata di Milan = voti) dovrebbe annunciare la cessione PRIMA delle elezioni. Calcolando che la quasi totalità dei tifosi (e quindi nella sua testa dei suoi elettori) vuole la cessione, ne guadagnerebbe enormemente di più annunciando che vende prima.. Senza contare che ci guadagnerebbe anche di più rispetto a quei 4 voti che gli verrebbero tenendo in vita quell'incubo dell'ItalMilan.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Io poi ho davvero troppa paura che l'affaire Inter-Suning faccia crollare le nostre ultime speranze.
Voleva passare per l'eroe dei due mondi, per il primo che riusciva a far entrare gli infiniti capitali cinesi in serie A, che apriva le danze a mercati faraonici.. Invece ET e Moratti l'hanno fregato sul tempo vendendo a una società che fattura 15 cucuzze all'anno.
Se anche annunciasse tutto il clamore sarebbe condiviso, la sua immagine in parte messa in ombra da quella di Moratti e ET.
Insomma se una delle speranze era il fatto che il suo ego poteva venirne fuori rinforzato ora è già passato nel dimenticatoio visto che si parla solo ed esclusivamente di neroazzurri cinesi..


----------



## wildfrank (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se uno ci pensa bene, lui se deve cedere, secondo me (sempre nell'ottica della sua visione malata di Milan = voti) dovrebbe annunciare la cessione PRIMA delle elezioni. Calcolando che la quasi totalità dei tifosi (e quindi nella sua testa dei suoi elettori) vuole la cessione, ne guadagnerebbe enormemente di più annunciando che vende prima.. Senza contare che ci guadagnerebbe anche di più rispetto a quei 4 voti che gli verrebbero tenendo in vita quell'incubo dell'ItalMilan.




Secondo logica hai ragione...ma il pensiero che mi si è realizzato in testa, è che sono settimane che cerchiamo di capire il nano: male che vada, stiamo facendo tutti insieme un master di psicanalisi intorno a un soggetto unico; magari ci tornerà utile per dare una svolta alla nostra vita professionale....


----------



## danjr (2 Giugno 2016)

I costi del calcio attuale non sono più sostenibili per la sua famiglia?
Acquisti 2000/2001: 
- rui costa 45 mil
- Inzaghi 37
- Pirlo 18
Aggiungiamoci un po' di inflazione. Quest'uomo faceva campagne acquisti stile psg almeno 10 anni prima. Non venga a raccontare frottole ora...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> vangioni, agger....Milan giovane e italiano




In un Milan giovane e italiano esigo e pretendo Izzo e Pavoloso


----------



## VonVittel (2 Giugno 2016)

Non ha aggiunto prevalentemente nulla, ha cercato di far campagna elettorale anche in Molise ahahaha


----------



## kollaps (2 Giugno 2016)

Per me il periodo migliore per firmare è la settimana che viene...l'annuncio APPENA DOPO le elezioni (che al 90% si riveleranno un flop del nano) sposterebbe tutta l'attenzione sul milan, distogliendola dalla sua disfatta politica. 
Perciò teniamo bene a mente il 15 come data limite derivante dell'esclusiva e dalla notizie da insider di campopiano, ma teniamoci pronti a qualcosa di grosso circa lunedì. 

Ulteriore particolare: la cessione dell'Inter dicono si dovrebbe formalizzare lunedì giusto? 
E se lo stesso giorno Berlusconi fermasse il preliminare? 
La cessione dell'Inter andrebbe in secondo piano... 
Troppe coincidenze non trovate?


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

quando parlerà di Milan su Gaytv?


----------



## Giangy (2 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo speriamo, dalle sue ultime parole sono più sereno. Ma fino alla firme non dico altro.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per me il periodo migliore per firmare è la settimana che viene...l'annuncio APPENA DOPO le elezioni (che al 90% si riveleranno un flop del nano) sposterebbero tutta l'attenzione sul milan, distogliendola dalla sua disfatta politica.
> Perciò teniamo bene a mente il 15 come data limite derivante dell'esclusiva e dalla notizie da insider di campopiano, ma teniamoci pronti a qualcosa di grosso circa lunedì.
> 
> Ulteriore particolare: la cessione dell'Inter dicono si dovrebbe formalizzare lunedì giusto?
> ...



In effetti potrebbe essere anche un modo per uscirne da vincitore nonostante la disfatta alle Amministrative.

Non possiamo paragonare un closin con un preliminare però in quanto il primo avrebbe più importanza quindi la gloria sarebbe comunque condivisa.

Le firme dell'Inter arriverebbero il 5 no? a quel punto dovrebbe annunciare il preliminare tra il 3/4 per avere la massima visibilità o in alternativa come dici tu dopo le elezioni per far passare in secondo piano il fallimento politico.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Video dell'intervista



Ictus a 1:36


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ictus a 1:36



anche io a 1,35 ho pensato che lo stavamo perdendo....


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ictus a 1:36



A me sembrava quasi la stesse sganciando


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2016)

Il molise gli mancava...


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A me sembrava quasi la stesse sganciando



Ero indeciso fra questa opzione e l'altra


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Sul sito che non si può nominare hanno praticamente copiato il post che ho inserito -.- mamma mia


----------



## addox (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E segno anche che la via di fuga se la tiene sempre lì, nel caso le cose andassero male, potrà sempre dire che lui ha sempre detto che quella era l'alternativa.. e personalmente questa è la cosa che mi preoccupa e mi scoraggia più di tutte.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*


Ragazzi, davvero, non so più cosa vi aspettiate per convincervi del fatto che venderà. 
Uhm... la firma, vi aspettate la firma, avete ragione, ma per quella ci sono dei tempi tecnici improrogabili; un altro paio di settimane d'attesa e tutto sarà ufficiale.
Da notare come ripeta sempre la necessità di "essere costretto" a fare l'ItalMilan e non di volerlo fare seriamente lui in prima persona. Al mio paese, quando si è costretti a fare una cosa, è perché non si può farne un'altra; di conseguenza, se Berlusconi è costretto a fare l'ItalMilan, vuol dire che non può fare un'altra cosa: vendere.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Giugno 2016)

Comunque penso che dopo aver rivelato di avere saputo i nomi dei cinesi e avere ottenuto OTTIME informazioni, a questo punto non possa più tirarsi indietro. A meno che non desistano i cinesi secondo me è fatta...ci siamo


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

apparte che ibra ha 34 anni comunque,al massimo va per i 35...

detto questo le dichiarazioni son sempre le stesse....positive sono positive per carità....resta il fatto che lui all ital-milan ci crederebbe sul serio altrochè....poi non avverrà perche prevarranno tutti gli altri motivi tra cui le pressioni dei figli si spera...


----------



## kollaps (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> In effetti potrebbe essere anche un modo per uscirne da vincitore nonostante la disfatta alle Amministrative.
> 
> Non possiamo paragonare un closin con un preliminare però in quanto il primo avrebbe più importanza quindi la gloria sarebbe comunque condivisa.
> 
> Le firme dell'Inter arriverebbero il 5 no? a quel punto dovrebbe annunciare il preliminare tra il 3/4 per avere la massima visibilità o in alternativa come dici tu dopo le elezioni per far passare in secondo piano il fallimento politico.



Tutto ciò che ha a che fare con Berlusconi viene strumentalizzato in funzione del suo far politica. 
Non meravigliamoci se sta marciando su questa cosa dei cinesi durante le interviste, poiché la maggior parte dei suoi interventi saranno studiati a tavolino da fior fior di professionisti e la scaletta dev'essere necessariamente quella, soprattutto se si parla di tv locali dove la discrezionalità del giornalista va a farsi benedire del tutto  
I periodi in cui far uscire le notizie sono studiati... Gli investitori li ha sempre conosciuti suvvia, dal giorno alla notte in base a qualche documento si è convinto delle loro ottime referenze? Facciamo i seri  
L'annuncio del preliminare sarà scelto in una data strategica, l'annuncio del closing anche, magari creando un evento ad hoc per dargli ancora più risalto mediatico. 
Se firma e poi arriva Ibra l'italiano medio a chi da il merito? 
Come avete detto, le uniche chance le potrebbe avere a Napoli, quindi perché rischiare di lasciare insoddisfatti degli elettori prima del tempo? 
Sta svelando piano piano le informazioni in suo possesso, mantenendosi aperta la porticina dell'italmilan...in pratica, penso, sta testando la reazione delle persone. 
Se vede che i round elettorali vanno tutti male, lo annuncia subito... Se va al ballottaggio valuterà quando firmare in base alla scelta che potrà dargli più vantaggi. 
Tutto è in funzione della politica, com'è sempre stato... L'importante è che ceda... O meglio, che la annunci a noi che ancora non lo sappiamo


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sul sito che non si può nominare* hanno praticamente copiato il post che ho inserito -.- mamma mia



Voldemort?


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò che ha a che fare con Berlusconi viene strumentalizzato in funzione del suo far politica.
> Non meravigliamoci se sta marciando su questa cosa dei cinesi durante le interviste, poiché la maggior parte dei suoi interventi saranno studiati a tavolino da fior fior di professionisti e la scaletta dev'essere necessariamente quella, soprattutto se si parla di tv locali dove la discrezionalità del giornalista va a farsi benedire del tutto
> I periodi in cui far uscire le notizie sono studiati... Gli investitori li ha sempre conosciuti suvvia, dal giorno alla notte in base a qualche documento si è convinto delle loro ottime referenze? Facciamo i seri
> L'annuncio del preliminare sarà scelto in una data strategica, l'annuncio del closing anche, magari creando un evento ad hoc per dargli ancora più risalto mediatico.
> ...



Quindi ci conviene che gli vanno tutti male?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ne dubito fortemente.. forse a Napoli.. ma a Roma e a Milano non credo



A milano certamente sì, a Roma certamente no


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Voldemort?



Lasciamo perdere, che gente.... 

Comunque ritornando al discorso del video, anche Campopiano è sembrato piuttosto fiducioso in merito alle dichiarazioni di Ilvio. 
Probabilmente non ci stiamo facendo caso ma queste dichiarazioni sono importantissime in quanto non danno più alibi a Berlusconi.
Fino all'altra sera l'unico problema era conoscere i nomi e sapere se erano affidabili ed in grado di poter spendere. Adesso dice che li conosce e che ha avuto ottime relazioni. Se volesse rifiutare non potrà più dire che è stato per colpa dei cinesi che non erano abbastanza facoltosi o disposti a spendere.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> A milano certamente sì, a Roma certamente no



Purtroppo non mi sono interessato a queste Amministrative,quindi potrebbe andare ai Ballottaggi sia a Milano che a Napoli?


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere, che gente....
> 
> Comunque ritornando al discorso del video, anche Campopiano è sembrato piuttosto fiducioso in merito alle dichiarazioni di Ilvio.
> Probabilmente non ci stiamo facendo caso ma queste dichiarazioni sono importantissime in quanto non danno più alibi a Berlusconi.
> Fino all'altra sera l'unico problema era conoscere i nomi e sapere se erano affidabili ed in grado di poter spendere. Adesso dice che li conosce e che ha avuto ottime relazioni. Se volesse rifiutare non potrà più dire che è stato per colpa dei cinesi che non erano abbastanza facoltosi o disposti a spendere.



Io non ci ho pensato due volte prima di ritwittare il link di Milan World che riportava il tuo Post che poi Campopiano ha sua volta ritwittato,quindi il tuo lavoro è stato anche apprezzato.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Giugno 2016)

Secondo i sondaggi, certamente sia Napoli sia Milano. No a Roma


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere, che gente....
> 
> Comunque ritornando al discorso del video, anche Campopiano è sembrato piuttosto fiducioso in merito alle dichiarazioni di Ilvio.
> Probabilmente non ci stiamo facendo caso ma queste dichiarazioni sono importantissime in quanto non danno più alibi a Berlusconi.
> Fino all'altra sera l'unico problema era conoscere i nomi e sapere se erano affidabili ed in grado di poter spendere. Adesso dice che li conosce e che ha avuto ottime relazioni. Se volesse rifiutare non potrà più dire che è stato per colpa dei cinesi che non erano abbastanza facoltosi o disposti a spendere.



Invece resta l'ostacolo dell'impegnarsi a spendere tanto e ogni anno, può usare questa come scusa.

Nell'intervista di oggi dice in più solo che conosce i nomi della cordata, per il resto mi preoccupa il SE con l'ItalMilan e il mettere in dubbio la volontà di investire ogni anno e tanto da parte dei cinesi


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io non ci ho pensato due volte prima di ritwittare il link di Milan World che riportava il tuo Post che poi Campopiano ha sua volta ritwittato,quindi il tuo lavoro è stato anche apprezzato.



Ti ringrazio  in ogni caso lo faccio con piacere, cerco notizie sul Milan a più non posso. Sia per me che per il forum, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Invece resta l'ostacolo dell'impegnarsi a spendere tanto e ogni anno, può usare questa come scusa.
> 
> Nell'intervista di oggi dice in più solo che conosce i nomi della cordata, per il resto mi preoccupa il SE con l'ItalMilan e il mettere in dubbio la volontà di investire ogni anno e tanto da parte dei cinesi



.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Secondo i sondaggi, certamente sia Napoli sia Milano. No a Roma



Allora è probabile che le firme arrivino proprio il 15 per garantire una copertura di audience per tutto il fine-settimana.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Giugno 2016)

Vendi e stai zitto!


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Invece resta l'ostacolo dell'impegnarsi a spendere tanto e ogni anno, può usare questa come scusa.
> 
> Nell'intervista di oggi dice in più solo che conosce i nomi della cordata, per il resto mi preoccupa il SE con l'ItalMilan e il mettere in dubbio la volontà di investire ogni anno e tanto da parte dei cinesi




Mah, ha usato il condizionale e poi sta roba non esiste. Non può far firmare una cosa simile.
Quando parla di Italmilan lo fa dicendo anche che si ritroverebbe costretto, non mi sembra che ci credi tanto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Comunque io la butto li, ora sti sta discutendo i dettagli della cordata tra di loro.

Secondo me Berlusconi non ha più "Nulla da dire" negli accordi. Lui si prende la presidenza onoraria ed arrivederci. 

Ora i 7 gruppi o quel che sono si devono mettere d'accordo su come dividere per questo che ci vuole più tempo


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



è completamente scemo, cmq sto discorso gli viene scritto da gente del suo staff


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, ma nel filmato pressapoco dice chiaramente:


vedremo se al momento delle firme gli faremo firmare anche un impegno a investire...

Cioè la firma l'ha ufficializzata, non mi sembrano vi siano dubbi, anche perchè non parla di trattativa


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Giugno 2016)

fino a quando non toglierà quell'abominio dell'italmilan nei suoi discorsi, nessuno potrà sentirsi al sicuro


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma nel filmato pressapoco dice chiaramente:
> 
> 
> vedremo se al momento delle firme gli faremo firmare anche un impegno a investire...
> ...



Oh, finalmente qualcun altro se n'è accorto.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

comunque secondo la firma del preliminare arriverà dopo i ballottaggi non prima...i ballottaggi ci sono il 19? allora lunedi 20 è perfetto....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



Proprio perche ricordiamo che cos'era il Milan, siamo stufi di vederlo in questa condizione caro Silvio. Muoviti a vendere piuttosto, che siamo stufi.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Peccato le barzellette sconce non le racconta più


----------



## markjordan (2 Giugno 2016)

solita fuffa
aspetto la firme ma razionalmente penso che sia fatta da mesi , semplicemente S doveva far digerire la cosa agli afitionados x le elezioni , ecco le 6-8 settimane di Gala (cosi' preciso che include le 2 dei possibili ballottaggi)


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque secondo la firma del preliminare arriverà dopo i ballottaggi non prima...i ballottaggi ci sono il 19? allora lunedi 20 è perfetto....



I ballottaggi ci sono se un partito ci arriva.
A Roma e Milano per me non ci arriva anche se con lui tutto è possibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque secondo la firma del preliminare arriverà dopo i ballottaggi non prima...i ballottaggi ci sono il 19? allora lunedi 20 è perfetto....


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Video dell'intervista



Il Molise non esiste


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il molisn't non esiste



fix'd


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Giugno 2016)

Ancora non ho capito e non trovo notizie chi sia piu' ricco tra Suning dell'Inter e l'evergrande del Milan


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito e non trovo notizie chi sia piu' ricco tra Suning dell'Inter e l'evergrande del Milan



Decisamente l'evergrande, sia proprietario che fatturato....


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Ma appunto, il 15 è il giorno decisivo perché tirarla ancora più avanti?
Berlusconi voleva rassicurazioni e ora le ha, magari, se volete, qualcuno di voi può s-cervellarsi per capire quale sarebbe la via di fuga migliore per non cedere e continuare con l'ItalMilan; perché sì ha detto che quella sarebbe la sua ultima opzione ma prima di arrivare a quel punto dovrebbe minimo succedere qualcosa di veramente grave, tipo non so, i cinesi sono arrivati in un furgoncino ed erano vestiti da clown "oh no me l'hanno fatta", erano in 7 o forse 8; oppure, Galatioto non era in realtà Galatioto, ma un mafiosotto di quartiere col vizio di mangiare troppe galatine (da lì il nome) fuggito in America dove ha messo su un impero del malaffare "all'italiana".
Io ipotizzo però non riesco a capire il perché avrebbe dovuto mettere su un altro teatrino per poi prendersi altri pesci in faccia, non è nella situazione di tirarsi indietro, quelli semmai potevano essere i cinesi, ma a quanto pare tutto fila liscio versa un esito positivo della faccenda.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Giugno 2016)

Le due diligence sono ancora in corso, seppur in fase finale... Ecco perchè si tira ancora avanti...


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Decisamente l'evergrande, sia proprietario che fatturato....




Zhang Jindong ha un patrimonio personale inferiore a quello di Berlusconi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ibrahimovic 36 anni


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Zhang Jindong ha un patrimonio personale inferiore a quello di Berlusconi.



Che poi cmq loro hanno solo suning, mentre il nostro è un fondo di 6-7 società. Evergrande è solo parte, c'è anche Robin Lì..., Jack Ma indirettamente (è socio di minoranza dell'evergrande, ne avranno pure parlato nel loro cda)


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Le due diligence sono ancora in corso, seppur in fase finale... Ecco perchè si tira ancora avanti...



Un dubbio sulla due diligence per gli esperti.. Di norma questi sono passaggi burocratici che non rilevano particolari sorprese quando si parla di società da milioni di euro di fatturato oppure, scavando a fondo nei nostri conti, è possibile che esca fuori una situazione in grado di stravolgere il buon esito della trattativa (tipo che i cinesi si alzano e se me vanno)?


----------



## robs91 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma basta con sto Italcessi,vendi e sparisci insieme a Galliani.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi parla nuovamente del Milan in esclusiva su Teleregione Molise, ecco le sue dichiarazioni:
> "Credo sia giunto il momento di passare la mano, sono passati 30 anni che non sono pochi, abbiamo vinto 28 trofei, sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Adesso il mio ultimo gesto responsabile per il Milan è trovare un successore in grado di riportare il Milan ai livelli internazionali. Con i soldi del petrolio, i top player ormai costano cifre assurde, prezzi da Monopoli, qualcosa di irreale. Per fare un esempio, si parlava di Ibrahimovic, che ha 36 anni, e credo che gli abbiano offerto 15 mln di euro netti che significano 30 lordi. Cifre inarrivabili per una famiglia come la nostra, tranne per chi ha alle spalle il petrolio. Bisogna quindi trovare delle persone valide, che abbiano intenzione di riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo, ma soprattutto che si impegnino a disporrei dei fondi importanti ogni anno. Per questo motivo stiamo trattando con un gruppo di grandi aziende e fondi cinesi, siamo già da parecchio tempo in trattativa con loro; abbiamo saputo i nomi da parte quelle persone che sono state incaricate di trattare con noi in questi giorni. Abbiamo raccolto delle OTTIME informazioni su queste persone, poi vedremo se nel momento di firmare ci sarà anche la possibilità di far firmare a loro un impegno che duri negli anni. Mi chiedono di restare ancora Presidente per tre anni, in quanto il mio Brand è fortissimo in Cina dove il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti. Se non riuscissimo con questo ultimo nostro tentativo di trovare un successore degno allora sarei costretto a rimanere e dovrei mettere in campo una soluzione totalmente diversa,cioè una squadra di giovani e giovanissimi che vengano prevalentemente dal nostro vivaio, naturalmente tutti italiani (cita l'esempio di Donnarumma). Bisognerà chiedere pazienza ai nostri tifosi che invece come tutti i tifosi pazienza non ne hanno e soprattutto non sanno ricordare cosa è stato il Milan in tutti questi ultimi 30 anni."*



L'ultima parte è abbastanza agghiacciante.

"Mi chiedono di restare presidente".

Ma chi? I pupazzi pagati che si portava appresso ai comizi di Forza Italia?


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Un dubbio sulla due diligence per gli esperti.. Di norma questi sono passaggi burocratici che non rilevano particolari sorprese quando si parla di società da milioni di euro di fatturato oppure, scavando a fondo nei nostri conti, è possibile che esca fuori una situazione in grado di stravolgere il buon esito della trattativa (tipo che i cinesi si alzano e se me vanno)?


Non quella che si sta svolgendo in questi giorni, che è una ricognizione, con la diligenza dovuta, di tutto l'assetto contrattuale in essere nel club, rapporti con fornitori, dipendenti, Erario, contratti immobiliari, contratti di cessione di diritti. Sono verifiche che servono ad offrire un quadro dinamico, a dati non schermati, della contabilità esaminata nella prima, fondamentale due diligence, quella contabile, effettuata prima della presentazione dell'offerta di acquisto. Essa consente di verificare, per ciascun contratto in corso, le modalità di successione in esso, ovvero l'eventuale accettazione o rifiuto con conseguente liberazione coattiva. I dati patrimoniali e contabili sono quelli che risultano dalle scritture, ma questa fase fa entrare il verificatore nel contatto diretto con la gestione ordinaria del club. Quando si giunge a questo punto si sono formati livelli di accordo molto elevati tra le parti, tali da consentire senza pregiudizio al promittente acquirente l'accesso ad informazioni riservate, confidenziali o addirittura segrete obiettivamente inconcepibili tra parti indisponibili all'accordo. A questo punto può ben dirsi che la possibilità di fallimento dei negoziati sia praticamente inesistente.


----------



## markjordan (2 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultima parte è abbastanza agghiacciante.
> 
> "Mi chiedono di restare presidente".
> 
> Ma chi? I pupazzi pagati che si portava appresso ai comizi di Forza Italia?


i cinesi gli chiedono

raga siete in balla


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> i cinesi gli chiedono
> 
> raga siete in balla



Era una battuta...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultima parte è abbastanza agghiacciante.
> 
> "Mi chiedono di restare presidente".
> 
> Ma chi? I pupazzi pagati che si portava appresso ai comizi di Forza Italia?





Me li immagino tutti i cinesi, salire sul banco della trattativa.... "Plesidente, mio Plesidente".


----------



## pablog1585 (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> I ballottaggi ci sono se un partito ci arriva.
> A Roma e Milano per me non ci arriva anche se con lui tutto è possibile.



A Milano ci arriva sicuro dato che il suo parisi e sala del pd nei sondaggi sono quasi pari


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Me li immagino tutti i cinesi, salire sul banco della trattativa.... "Plesidente, mio Plesidente".



Ecco cosa succede, più o meno, durante questi comizi


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Silvione parla di "ultimo tentativo di trovare un successore degno... per me è fatta ragazzi, vuole chiudere.


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non quella che si sta svolgendo in questi giorni, che è una ricognizione, con la diligenza dovuta, di tutto l'assetto contrattuale in essere nel club, rapporti con fornitori, dipendenti, Erario, contratti immobiliari, contratti di cessione di diritti. Sono verifiche che servono ad offrire un quadro dinamico, a dati non schermati, della contabilità esaminata nella prima, fondamentale due diligence, quella contabile, effettuata prima della presentazione dell'offerta di acquisto. Essa consente di verificare, per ciascun contratto in corso, le modalità di successione in esso, ovvero l'eventuale accettazione o rifiuto con conseguente liberazione coattiva. I dati patrimoniali e contabili sono quelli che risultano dalle scritture, ma questa fase fa entrare il verificatore nel contatto diretto con la gestione ordinaria del club. Quando si giunge a questo punto si sono formati livelli di accordo molto elevati tra le parti, tali da consentire senza pregiudizio al promittente acquirente l'accesso ad informazioni riservate, confidenziali o addirittura segrete obiettivamente inconcepibili tra parti indisponibili all'accordo. A questo punto può ben dirsi che la possibilità di fallimento dei negoziati sia praticamente inesistente.



Perfetto, insomma se non ci fosse Silvio di mezzo praticamente l'accordo sarebbe certo al 100%


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, insomma se non ci fosse Silvio di mezzo praticamente l'accordo sarebbe certo al 100%


Ribalterei l'ordine dei fattori: è per il tramite necessario di Silvio, proprietario al 60 per cento di Fininvest, che Fininvest ha da settimane l'accordo totale con il consorzio di Salvatore Galatioto. O davvero si pensa che tutto questo stia accadendo sopra la testa inconsapevole del nostro? I fatti sempre, le parole per chi ha voglia di sentirle. Io no.


----------

